# Do it yourself zapper....



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

This appears plausible:

http://www.atv-projects.com/html/nicd_zapper.html

But I don't have any electronics background. I know as much as the first couple of chapters in Radio Shacks "Beginner's Guide to Electronics" but that's it. If you have an appropriate background, would you look at the article and help my figure out what parts I need? I would like to build my own zapper. I've got tons of dead or near dead NiCds and I'd like to try to salvage them. 

It doesn't seem to say it in his article, but how may volts is this thing going to push through the cell?

TIA


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

gibbous said:


> This appears plausible:
> 
> http://www.atv-projects.com/html/nicd_zapper.html
> 
> ...


Ok in theory it should work, the output voltage wont be very high, probably not more than 12 volts, so it wont be for performance, this is strictly to rejuvinate. I am gonna try it, hell it would be fun. the parts you need are listed in the article and there electronic values. the schematic or "map" of how the parts are to be assembled and the list of parts is near the bottom of the article. this circuit is basicly more of a Pulse charger that puts out more voltage than a conventional charger and can only do one cell at a time.and incase you dont or didnt see the list here it is:
R1 120K

C1 47uF

R2 15K

C2,C3 100nF

R3 270R

C4 10nF

R4 2K2

D1,D2 1N4001

R5 0R39 1W

D3 1N4148

R6 10K


TR1 BC212

R7, R8 1K


TR2 BD132

IC1 NE555


TR3, TR4 BC182


The LED can be mounted off-board and can be any colour.
ALSO do not use with NiMH!!!!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I've built this one before, it isnt any where strong enough to do anything.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

patcollins said:


> I've built this one before, it isnt any where strong enough to do anything.


I will save my money then!


----------



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

I think if one knows what they're doing, they can simply increase the voltage by throwing a few big capacitors in the mix - changing out parts that can't handle the increased load, of course!

I saw the list, I'm just not completely clear on every part. For instance, Radio Shack has some of the parts classified in wattage. How many watts do I want? If I were to guess, I would think 1 watt would be enough. But that's my hesitation. I'm guessing.

So, for instance:

R3 270R - What's "R" - reverse?

R4 2K2 - 2K is 2000, but what's the 2 after for?

I don't know what the rest are at all.

D1,D2 1N4001

D3 1N4148

TR1 BC212

TR2 BD132

IC1 NE555

TR3, TR4 BC182

I'll read the rest of the book. Please post pictures if you get your zapper done and you see it's working!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

D is for diode, TR is for transistor, IC is integrated circiut the other numbers are just part numbers that have no physical meaning

Considering that zappers like a battery matching company would use have SCR's that are rated in the hundreds of amps you would have to do some real beefing up for this to be useful.


----------



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

Well, I hope nobody thinks this thing will make you world class cells. But if people can use it as an alternative to buying a "maintainence" level zapper, it seems like it would be worth the trouble. Seems like the parts would cost no more than 40 bucks all together.


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

If you don't know what you're doing, you can electrocute yourself. Be Careful.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

You can get just about all the parts for around 20.00 Tops, But you won't be finding most of them from radio Shack, You will have to go to an electronics store or find one online,

270R and 2k2 here is a quick example

To simplify the writing of large resistor values, the abbreviations K and M are used for one thousand and one million. To keep the convention standard, R is used to represent 0. Because of problems in seeing the decimal point in some printed texts, the 3 letters: K M or R are used in place of the decimal point. Thus, a 2,700 Ohm resistor is written 2K7 and a 6.8 Ohm resistor is written 6R8.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

me21 said:


> You can get just about all the parts for around 20.00 Tops, But you won't be finding most of them from radio Shack, You will have to go to an electronics store or find one online,
> 
> 270R and 2k2 here is a quick example
> 
> To simplify the writing of large resistor values, the abbreviations K and M are used for one thousand and one million. To keep the convention standard, R is used to represent 0. Because of problems in seeing the decimal point in some printed texts, the 3 letters: K M or R are used in place of the decimal point. Thus, a 2,700 Ohm resistor is written 2K7 and a 6.8 Ohm resistor is written 6R8.


Great explanation, I didnt explain any further because I looked at it this way, If he didnt understand the code on the parts, then its probably a safe assumption that he shouldnt try and build this thing so he doesnt hurt or worse, electrocute himself. I understand he is trying to learn though. I would just undertake something far more simple for a first project for a newBie(with electronic theroy), He already is talking of modifying the existing schematic with no real knowledge of IxR=E (just meaning electrical theroy with that) Thats a bit much to do with no back ground and do it safely!! just my .02:thumbsup: Oh, and if you must try, stay away from Radio crack, I mean shack! try Digi-Key do a google search


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

here is one that works with the victor engineering line of chargers. http://www3.telus.net/super_iq/zapper.htm


----------



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

Thank you very much, me21, for taking the time to explain the notations to me.

Mr. Tamiya - You wouldn't even have had those plans if it wasn't for my posting it here. How about pointing me in the right direction? Maybe a good book or URL? Perhaps I don't have the background you do, but that doesn't mean I couldn't LEARN enough or already know enough to put something like this together safely - even as a "first project!"

Besides, there had to be a time when even YOU didn't know what Ohm's law was, right?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

gibbous said:


> Thank you very much, me21, for taking the time to explain the notations to me.
> 
> Mr. Tamiya - You wouldn't even have had those plans if it wasn't for my posting it here. How about pointing me in the right direction? Maybe a good book or URL? Perhaps I don't have the background you do, but that doesn't mean I couldn't LEARN enough or already know enough to put something like this together safely - even as a "first project!"
> 
> Besides, there had to be a time when even YOU didn't know what Ohm's law was, right?


Sorry I wasnt trying to be a jerk, Just see alot of people get hurt trying this stuff with little or no experience. Radio shack has a good book for a beginer its called i believe 100 electronic product you can do, or something like that. Like I said sorry if i came off like an A$$.


----------

